# Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive exam (Pass?) NREMT-B Assessment Exam



## vmorton26 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi Folks,
I assume this has been asked multiple times so I apologize. I have been told this means I passed the exam. (Former NJ EMT-B) doing re-entry. I have already taken my ABC (Aka Core-13) So I was allowed to take the Assessment exam yesterday from home all 110 questions.

Can anyone please kindly provide clarification if they also saw this and passed?


----------



## MMiz (Oct 12, 2020)

What does it say when you log into the NREMT site to check the status of your test?  

That's the real indication as to whether or not you passed.


----------



## vmorton26 (Oct 12, 2020)

*Assessment - EMT Application Summary*

STATUS: EXAMINATION SCORED

*Application Confirmation ID:* 2020133340
*Application Created:* 9/21/2020 10:20 AM (EST)
*Exam Date:* 10/11/2020 12:00 AM (EST)
*Results Date:* 10/12/2020 12:00 AM (EST)

*Examination Scored*

Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive exam.



Print Examination Results


*Level:* Assessment - EMT
*Application ID:* 2020133340
*Exam Date:* 10/11/2020
*Site/State:* NJ - 999
*Processed:* 10/12/2020

Congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive exam.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 12, 2020)

According to the internet you passed, congratulations!


----------



## vmorton26 (Oct 12, 2020)

MMiz said:


> According to the internet you passed, congratulations!


Thanks! I had been searching all day and I kept reading that but NREMT is closed today.. I was just hoping I could get a definite answer.


----------



## E tank (Oct 12, 2020)

MMiz said:


> According to the internet you passed, congratulations!



"Successfully completing" is the same as "passed"? No wonder the guy is confused....hope the test is less ambiguous...


----------



## vmorton26 (Oct 12, 2020)

E tank said:


> "Successfully completing" is the same as "passed"? No wonder the guy is confused....hope the test is less ambiguous...


Oh I am sorry, I am going back for my EMT after not having it for 7 years out of my 21 years in EMS. We used to take the state exam but a few years ago they moved to NREMT so I was wondering if anyone had gotten the same messaged and then found out they passed


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 13, 2020)

MMiz said:


> According to the internet you passed, congratulations!


----------

